# Red/Green mouse poop?



## Jacknoliver

My mouse, Gypsy, and her three daughters all had about 8-10 babies each a little over a week ago. Today I decided to clean their cage because it's been two weeks and the smell was unbearable. I moved them and the babies to clean it, and to avoid a mouse jumping out of the cage, I had to use a technique that did involve them being apart from the babies for a few minutes. I cleaned everything and put the wheel back in, and noticed that either one or all have pooped reddish/orange or pale green droppings. I've never seen them poop droppings like that until I saw it in their wheel after placing them on the cage. Could the colors be stress related from being apart from the babies for a few minutes? They've always eaten tropical carnival and I've never seen droppings like this. And I didn't physically handle them either so it can't be internal injuries. What's going on? Here's a picture for reference


----------



## Hedgian

It could be their diet, what are you feeding them? Does any of it have artificial coloring?


----------



## Jacknoliver

I feed them Tropical Carnival. Some of the nibbles have artificial coloring but not a lot. They have always eaten this and never had droppings like this.


----------



## Hedgian

I don't know much about how mice works but there could of been a bit of build up of the dye and it's just now coming out. (If they're younger that is, if they're older then it may be something else) They may just be a little sick a vet check up might be good just to be sure.


----------



## Pandorascaisse

I'm with Hedgian. I see red and green pieces in there... I'd blame that. ^^


----------

